# Automator



## calypso054 (28 Mars 2010)

J'ai un soucis avec automator et je ne sais pas du tout comment le résoudre :mouais: . Je m'explique : lorsque je créée un nouvel élément (dossier ou fichier) sur mon bureau il se renomme systématiquement en "panoramique_001". Je n'ai aucune opération, me semble-t-il, de programmé sur automator. D'avance merci à celui qui voudra bien m'éclairer.


----------

